# Ideas for center channel...



## sridhar_amudhan (Apr 9, 2013)

Working on a new project for my friend... Decided to use below in-wall front/surround speakers.. 

Polk Audio RC65i 2-Way In-Wall Speakers - Front
Polk Audio RC60i 2-Way In-Ceiling Speakers - Side & Rear...

Planning to get Yamaha RX-V575 AVR...

Here is the problem with center channel... We cant go for in-wall center due to the basement layout... he got 65" TV mounted above the Fire Place, and its only few inches below from the low ceiling... (will try to post the pic tomorrow)...

So, I have to do either a single in-ceiling speaker or a regular center-channel...

Either ways need some input... How good would below ones fit into above setup?

Polk Audio MC60/80 (single in-ceiling) can be used as center? 
or
Polk Audio TL2 or RM6752

Budget is upto $150 for the center channel. Let me know if any other detail is required...

Just curious, will it sound so bad if I install in-wall center speaker (Yamaha, Micca or Monoprice) behind TV? it doesn't matter if its now showing out.

TIA!!!
Sri.


----------



## jamesfrazier (Jul 24, 2011)

Front speakers are directional you definitely do now want the speakers playing into a tv. Would be best to have a stand alone center about ear level when you sit.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

jamesfrazier said:


> Front speakers are directional you definitely do now want the speakers playing into a tv. Would be best to have a stand alone center about ear level when you sit.


I agree with this assessment. Behind the tv will not be a good solution. Imagine someone talking to you with their hand in front of their mouth. Since the tv is already way up high, id prob go in the ceiling. I think that would most closely align them with the listener. Ideally the tweeters should be within a foot of each other, LRC (hight wise).


----------



## jamesfrazier (Jul 24, 2011)

willis7469 said:


> I agree with this assessment. Behind the tv will not be a good solution. Imagine someone talking to you with their hand in front of their mouth. Since the tv is already way up high, id prob go in the ceiling. I think that would most closely align them with the listener. Ideally the tweeters should be within a foot of each other, LRC (hight wise).


Haha glad you agree but man, my spelling. These fat thumbs on this iPhone....


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

Do not use in-ceiling for the center channel.


----------



## sridhar_amudhan (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks for all ur suggestions. I will go with regular center channel. 

Any recommendations on Polk TL2 vs Rm6752? Or any other brand.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

zieglj01 said:


> Do not use in-ceiling for the center channel.


I should offer that almost never would I recommend this. The only reason I did was the tv is above the fireplace(pet peeve), so on the mantle probably won't work. That also means (guessing. No pics yet) the top of the tv is already close, to the ceiling. That's pretty much the only time I even consider the ceiling. Waiting for pics...


----------



## sridhar_amudhan (Apr 9, 2013)

Here is the pic


----------



## sridhar_amudhan (Apr 9, 2013)

PFA the pic.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Did he already get the other speakers? I mounted a set of rc 85s above my wife's work station. For what they are, they sound really good. 
I can't see in the pics too good. How were you planning on mounting a standard center?


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

willis7469 said:


> Did he already get the other speakers? I mounted a set of rc 85s above my wife's work station. For what they are, they sound really good. I can't see in the pics too good. How were you planning on mounting a standard center?


The tl2 looks better to me also.


----------



## jamesfrazier (Jul 24, 2011)

If you have Polk speakers, rule of thumb is to match the front left right and center speakers of brand and model. You want the transition of sound from the left to right and vice versa to transition as seamless as possible.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

jamesfrazier said:


> If you have Polk speakers, rule of thumb is to match the front left right and center speakers of brand and model. You want the transition of sound from the left to right and vice versa to transition as seamless as possible.


This basically true also. The tricky part is mixing a free standing speaker with in walls. This type of install has lots of hurdles. 
... Yes typing on this phone is like slamming my head in a door. ...but still more convenient. Lol


----------



## sridhar_amudhan (Apr 9, 2013)

all these are existing old speakers...am changing the entire system (except TV)...

I agree that I need to match the center with the other 2 front speakers... so TL2 shld be ok with RC65i?

I am thinking of mounting the center just above that golden fire place (there is few inches gap btw that and tv)....


----------

